# Install new fan in side window?



## thirdeye187 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have the Thermaltake SViking case.

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=11-133-142&depa=1

I would like to install a cooling unit - I guess an 80mm fan - in the side window (one with LEDs). This is partly for cooling and partly cosmetic. I'd like to mount it towards the back so that its almost directly over the CPU, perhaps a bit lower.

Any feedback or suggestions on the location?

Also, how might I go about doing this? How would I cut the window, how would I mount the fan, etc...?

Thanks in advance.

On a mostly unrelated note...I would like to install pads to keep the noise on the big 120mm fans down. Would any 120mm fan padding unit work? (I know thats not the correct term for it....brain fart...)


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The two 120mm fans you have should be ample providing the front one draws the air in and the rear exhausts it.
If you are worrying about the noise from the 120's (which would be quieter than an 80mm) I would not be putting another fan in.
My case has two side fans and i dont use them as they dont make a lot of difference to the Temperature inside my case,


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I also have 2 120mm fans in my case and installed them with and without fan dampeners. I really cant tell the difference. I think aslong as your fans work right and dont vibrate a lot just mounting them in the case is fine. If they create a lot of vibrations its time to replace them anyways.
Maybe thats another option to look at - if you are concerned with the noise maybe you should try and find quieter fans. The case you have is a quality one but i am sure there are quieter fans out there than what they put in the case.
I have 1 TT fan and i tell you its loud compared to the Coolermaster UV silent fan. Of course its slower and thats one of the reasons its quieter but even when i slow down the TT to the same speed it still makes more noise.
Check on www.silentpcreview.com - they review everything to make a PC less noisy.

About installing a fan in your window. You basically have to cut one big round hole and drill 4 little ones where the fan screws go. Usually they are held in place by screws that screw right in the acrylic.
I suggest if you really want to do this go to home depot and get a sheet of acrylic first to practice on. You can easily crack it or screw it up otherwise and i guess you really dont want to mess up your case window.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

i have 2 80mm . haha and its pretty noisey i need a fan controller .. im thinking about getting another fan with led and put it on the top of my case .. becuz my case is so small the power supply wires block the side fan from hitting the hard drives and cd roms .. i need to get some wire sleevings also ..  sigh


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

to me, two 120mm fans, one for intake and the other for exhaust is more than enough to cool your system. but if you want to even cool it more, i would put the 80mm fan towards the bottom part of the case, right around the pci-slot section.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

or theres a fan for the items on your pci slots .. such as video card .. sound card etc etc


----------



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

No wonder its starting to sound like a leer jet! heck boy, sounds like u got enough fans to chill a lap dancin club! R u in a micro ATX, or have u got room for a fan adapter? as 120's are SO much quieter!


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

Right now, I'm wondering if i should put a back fan on my comp since my cpu tends to go 50 Degrees C and my SATA hd is at 50 C too for some odd reason.. I only have a Enermax 420W dual fan fanspeed noiseless powersupply right now and a side fan and an intel cpu fan (the new one) and according to speedfan (a program) it states that my HD is overehating and the cpu is overheating. What could be the problem?


----------

